# Medial plica excision



## hlmcintyre (Oct 22, 2010)

orthopedic surgeon did an arthroscopy/partial medial meniscectomy, chondroplasty of the medial medial compartment and resection of medial plica. I know i can bill 29881 and the chondroplasty is included in the 29881 as it is in the same compartment. He made a lateral parapatellar portal and the medial plica was excised. Where he made a separate portal in the lateral parapatellar area, is the plica included in the 29881 or can i bill for 29875 with a 59 modifier? Thanks for your help.


----------



## mmpratt (Oct 23, 2010)

hlmcintyre said:


> orthopedic surgeon did an arthroscopy/partial medial meniscectomy, chondroplasty of the medial medial compartment and resection of medial plica. I know i can bill 29881 and the chondroplasty is included in the 29881 as it is in the same compartment. He made a lateral parapatellar portal and the medial plica was excised. Where he made a separate portal in the lateral parapatellar area, is the plica included in the 29881 or can i bill for 29875 with a 59 modifier? Thanks for your help.



I would bill 29875-59 because this was not done for 'visualization' only as it was done via a separate portal.  The dx for plica syndrome escapes me just now but I would use it for this procedure.


----------



## hlmcintyre (Oct 25, 2010)

*medial plica*

Thank you so much. I thought that but when you look at the global service it has it included but where he made a separate lateral parapatellar portal and excised it, i thought i might be able to bill for it. Thanks Again.


----------

